# Geen fok doen



## Chiapas

Dag allemaal:

een teener aan het chatten schrijft "Mijn ouders zeggen dat ik geen fok doe". Betekent het "niets doen"? Hoe vulgair is het?
Is het te sterk als ik het vertaalt als "non faccio un cazzo"?

Bedankt


----------



## bibibiben

_Geen fok_ is een vervorming van _geen fuck_, dus ik zou zeggen dat het knap vulgair is.


----------



## Sjonger

Wel interessant wat vulgairder is: geen fok doen of geen fuck doen.


----------



## Joannes

Maakt de spelling het ene voor jou minder vulgair dan het andere dan?


----------



## Sjonger

Ja, 'fok' voelt minder vulgair. 
Andersom is trouwens ook leuk. Je kent misschien nog wel die mop over onze premier Kok destijds, die heel slecht Engels kon? Die, gevraagd naar zijn hobbies, vertelde in Amerika "I fuck horses'.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Sjonger said:


> Je kent misschien nog wel die mop over onze premier Kok destijds, die heel slecht Engels kon? Die, gevraagd naar zijn hobbies, vertelde in Amerika "I fuck horses'.



Dat was Joseph Luns (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunglish), niet Kok.

Voor mij maakt de spelling niet zoveel uit - het komt allebei op hetzelfde neer.


----------



## Kworb

Overigens is "non faccio un cazzo" inderdaad een goede vertaling.

"Geen reet" is een andere, iets minder vulgaire manier om "niets" te zeggen.

"Ik heb de hele dag geen reet gedaan."
"Er is hier geen reet te doen."
"Ik zie geen reet!"


----------



## triptonizer

Vulgair is overigens wel een heel erg subjectieve kwalificatie. Eerlijk gezegd vind ik ik geen fok/fuck helemaal niet zo vulgair, het is heel courante jongerentaal toch? (fok, ben ik ook vulgair dan?)
In mijn oren klinkt 'reet' oneindig meer vulgair. Het zal geheel aan mij liggen.


----------



## Kworb

Een andere reden is dat ik op m'n werk meestal Engels denk, spreek en schrijf, dus wellicht ben ik wat gevoeliger voor Engelse scheldwoorden dan de doorsnee Nederlander/Vlaming.  Ik vind "reet" even vulgair als het Engelse "ass", niet zo vulgair dus.


----------

